# Ford Explorer Sport Trac.



## Glesjw (Mar 10, 2008)

Anyone know anything about them?

I test drove on a while backed, I like the looks, but would it be any good plowwing?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

get a truck


----------



## Glesjw (Mar 10, 2008)

It's got a truck bed on it, doesn't that count? Just kidding.


----------



## Spitz (Feb 28, 2008)

I wouldnt expect a whole lot out of it, but it could probably be done if your just doing a small driveway, anything else as in commercial i'd look into something else.


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*explorer*

be careful depending on the year there are about 8-9 recall's on them ,lots of electrical problems !


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Its a ranger with some different cab and bed options. Same engine, etc. Go for at least a 150.


----------



## droptine (Jul 6, 2007)

wild bill;539744 said:


> be careful depending on the year there are about 8-9 recall's on them ,lots of electrical problems !


Any idea what the recalls are about?


----------



## VBigFord20 (Aug 17, 2004)

BlueLine Ent;540032 said:


> Its a ranger with some different cab and bed options. Same engine, etc. Go for at least a 150.


Actually its a explorer with a stretched frame. Rangers design dates back farther and the frame is narrower.

My cousin has had one since 01 with no issues. Has about 80k on it now. Defiantly not a plow truck, the thing can hardly hold a wheel barrow in the bed.


----------

